# Nx 2000 Drag Racing



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

We are new on this forum so please bear with us: we are a tuning shop in Coeur d' Alene Idaho, and are currently drag racing a 1992 Nissan nx2000 in Hot Rod Class and Building a 91 nissan 300zxtt as well for drag racing. We thought you might be intrested in out best time this year @ Spokane Raceway in Spokane Wash. We ran a 10.50 @144 mph! with no NOS. And yes we do have traction issues, as you can see we should be in the mid 9s with this kind of trap speed, which we expect to be next year. Yes we have a terrific driver, Mickey, who consistantly cuts .115 lights. Our head tuner and fabricator, Jay cobb, insists we can run in the high 8s with this car. Non tube chassis! thank you for allowing us to be on this forum: Pop's.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

What type of motor/motorwork have you all done to them?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Great Numbers

Are you running a sr20det? What turbocharger specs?
We have a B11 sentra with JDM SR20DE. with a shot of nitrous, running 13.8 on street tires. this car will be turbocharged by the end of this year. Looking for some setups to begin. 
Keep working on your NX200. i am tired of seeing hondas at the track, knowing the SR20de its a lot stronger. 

GOOD LUCK


----------

